
Show HN: Author: create and publish beautiful stories - skratlo
http://authorapp.co/
======
wavelattice
I can't understand the point of this after looking at it for 1 minute. What
does this have over a blog?

~~~
dusanisko
Its mainly for stand-alone publishing of documents. Not just blogs, but
creative briefs, CVs, reports, reviews, etc. Its way better than sending pdf
that are not mobile friendly...

